# Standard Logan 820 Spindle To Quick Change Box Configuration



## Spiffy (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently bought a Logan 820 with a couple of broken teeth on the gear train that powers the quick change box. Does anybody have an image that shows the standard gear stack up for US/Imperial threads? If anybody has an image or article that covers the metric thread setup that would be great. Thank you


----------

